# ferral pigeons



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

the other day,while cleaning the exercise cage,,about 6 ferrals flew in for food,-not sure what to do,--so i finished cleaning,refilled the bath/water bowls/food,-closed the door went about my duties,--before dark i returned and released those choosing to leave,...next day-same thing,,this has been going on now for over a week,how many original birds remain,,i don,t know--but i cannot keep captive/prisioners,--has this happened to anyone else,,and how did you handle it.??--sincerely james waller


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Could they be someones pets turned loose?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you have your own birds in there be careful. We quarantine any new pigeon, wherever it comes from, before allowing them to mix with our other residents. Not to do so can be inviting contagious disease into the loft/aviary.

John


----------

